# What light to send to a US soldier in Iraq? ... **UPDATE in POST #119**



## RobertM (Oct 28, 2009)

A coworker of mine has a son currently serving in Iraq. She said the other day that his unit it greatly short on equipment and doesn't even have any [greatly needed] flashlights. I don't know him personally, but I'd like to get a light to send to him.

I would like to find something that fits the following:
1. *Small* (AAA, AA, or CR123). 2xCR123 max.
2. *Made in USA* (I might possible cave on this requirement if the light seems to be a perfect fit otherwise)
3. *~$20* incl. shipping and/or sales tax
4. *Durable*

I'm not sure whether or not he would need a lower output light or brighter light. I would image that multimode would be useful, but probably won't fit the budget. If it helps at all, to my knowledge he is an MP and is the gunner on the lead convoy HMMWV.

So far all I've really been able to come up with is the Inova X1 (v.4) or Fenix E01 (not USA made though ).

Any suggestions/comments would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks in advance,
Robert


**** UPDATE ****
I am amazed by the generosity of fellow CPF members, OpticsHQ.com, Gene Malkoff, and BatteryJunction.com. Here is what is being donated for the soldier(s):

Zebralight H30 by scout24 ... RECEIVED
$25 by scout24 ... RECEIVED
$20 by tekguy ... RECEIVED
$20 by Vesper ... RECEIVED
Gerber Infinity Ultra by Owen ... RECEIVED
Inova X1 v.4 by Monocrom ... RECEIVED
TLS Cree Q5 Drop-in by OpticsHQ.com ... RECEIVED
SureFire G2 and 6x CR123 by bullfrog ... RECEIVED
$25 by 96bravo ... RECEIVED
100x SureFire SF123 cells by ElectronGuru and Moddoo ... RECEIVED
$20 by _anonymous French cop_ ... RECEIVED
Malkoff M60WL by Gene Malkoff (via ElectronGuru) ... RECEIVED
40x Titanium Innovations LED keychain lights (40x white) by MattK / BatteryJunction.com ... RECEIVED
Maxpedition Volta by Owen ... RECEIVED


With the help of the CPF monetary donations, the following has been purchased:
OpticsHQ:
SureFire G2 ... RECEIVED
SureFire FM35 red filter ... RECEIVED
12x SureFire SF123 cells ... RECEIVED

Battery Junction:
40x Titanium Innovations LED keychain lights (20x white, 15x red, 5x green) ... RECEIVED

Cabela's:
SureFire Z33 lanyard kit ... RECEIVED

Sam's Club / Wal-Mart:
12x Energizer e2 AA cells
12x Rayovac AA cells


**** UPDATE 2 ****

Here is everything that is being donated:





Everything has been given to the soldier! Please see post #119 for the update, along with final list of donations and final list of equipment donated.

Thank you very much everyone! lovecpf


----------



## flasherByNight (Oct 28, 2009)

*Re: What light to send to a US soldier in Iraq?*

What's his job


----------



## RobertM (Oct 28, 2009)

*Re: What light to send to a US soldier in Iraq?*



flasherByNight said:


> What's his job



Actually, I just added info to the first post while you were replying 

MP / convoy gunner.


----------



## flasherByNight (Oct 28, 2009)

*Re: What light to send to a US soldier in Iraq?*

in that case I'm assuming this light would be more for "maintenance" purposes/general putzing around?


----------



## flasherByNight (Oct 28, 2009)

*Re: What light to send to a US soldier in Iraq?*

Couple of threads that may be of interest

American (USA) made flashlights

 AA made in the USA quest

I'd also suggest checking out the marketplace, often some good deals come by.


----------



## RobertM (Oct 28, 2009)

*Re: What light to send to a US soldier in Iraq?*



flasherByNight said:


> Couple of threads that may be of interest
> 
> American (USA) made flashlights
> 
> ...



I've been looking both of them over. The Made in USA thread it how I eventually came the Inova X1 idea. Thanks though.

-Robert


----------



## flasherByNight (Oct 28, 2009)

*Re: What light to send to a US soldier in Iraq?*

 Cheap recommendations on AA LED.

always maglight led I think runs approx 20$
anywho, that's all I got....good luck

(I think you're limiting yourself by your budget AND US made for the record)


----------



## corvettesR1 (Oct 28, 2009)

*Re: What light to send to a US soldier in Iraq?*

Check out Romisen lights. They have very good quality to go along with a low price( around $15.00-20).I have 3 so far and have been very pleased with them.http://www.shiningbeam.com/servlet/the-By-Manufacturer-cln-Romisen/Categories


----------



## outersquare (Oct 28, 2009)

*Re: What light to send to a US soldier in Iraq?*

current rebel 2AA maglight


----------



## drmaxx (Oct 28, 2009)

*Re: What light to send to a US soldier in Iraq?*

Check out these very informative threads:
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/90484
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/181700

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/239804

There was an other thread that was highlighting the importance of a decent headlight - exactly for this purpose (finding rounds in a humvee or ....). A search should bring that up.

Edit: 
Here it is: Critical Need & Role that Flashlights make in Combat. (Article)


----------



## kramer5150 (Oct 28, 2009)

*Re: What light to send to a US soldier in Iraq?*

I'd give him one of the updated Inovas... 2AA bolt or the X1. Solid lights IMHO, up there with Surefire from a fit, finish heft and quality standpoint. In the middle of the night with adapted vision 50-80 Lumens is WAY more than enough.

Streamlight MS small, cheap 1aaa, but only runs ~90 minutes on a charge.. IIRC
ITP A3 or Maratac, solid little lights... not USA made though.

Don't give him a 2AA mag. The loosen for on head is likely to accidentally turn on in his BOB.


----------



## hyperloop (Oct 28, 2009)

*Re: What light to send to a US soldier in Iraq?*



corvettesR1 said:


> Check out Romisen lights. They have very good quality to go along with a low price( around $15.00-20).I have 3 so far and have been very pleased with them.http://www.shiningbeam.com/servlet/the-By-Manufacturer-cln-Romisen/Categories



+1 for romisen BUT they arent USA made. dont ignore some of the better foreign made lights, Fenix is producing great lights, their TK40 has undergone extreme torture tests and if you go to youtube and do a seach on 'nitecore' you will see a whole lot of videos on those lights.

I personally own Jetbeams and a Nitecore EX10 (CR123 light) and have subjected them to abuse just to prove to non-flashaholics why my lights are so much better than their crappy 9-LED, 3xAAA in a carried, showerhead lights.

I now own a few Fenixes too and my latest purchase was a Fenix TK20, am simply astounded at the build quality of the Fenix TK20.

As a gunner, i would suggest a headlamp like the zebralight H501 which is good for close up tasks, changing ammo belts clearing feed jams etc. You can get it direct from www.zebralight.com. Then get a backup light like the Romisen RC G2 (single AA Light) available from www.shiningbeam.com. That should cover most of the bases.

If CR123s are readily available (and free) got for a SUrefire E1B, a Fenix PD20, P1D, Nitecore EX10 etc lots of great choices available.


----------



## C4LED (Oct 28, 2009)

*Re: What light to send to a US soldier in Iraq?*

If you can get something with a red LED in it - that would be very useful over there. That's what I did for a friend - went and split the cost w/another friend stateside for the fellow over there for an Inova 24/7 LED from this place (lots of good accessories w/this one):

http://www.thefirestore.com/store/product.cfm/pid_4987_inova_24_7_smartbrite_7_function_led_lighting_system_with_accessory_kit/


----------



## Kevin1322 (Oct 28, 2009)

*Re: What light to send to a US soldier in Iraq?*

Hey Robert,

I went to Afghanistan and I had to buy much of my equipment also, including all of my lights. So, as one who has been there, thank you for meeting a need! :twothumbs

My recommendation is to go on ebay, find the dealer Flashlight Express, and go to his store. You should be able to get a Solarforce L2 (they come in black, tan, or grey - the grey looks very nice by the way) with a 300 lumen (manufacture rated, isn't that bright, but still very nice) two CR123 flashlight for about $25. And by the way, using two CR123 batts will not only give him more power, but much longer runtimes as well. Shipping is free, his commo shop should have plenty of those batteries, very well made and durable, upgradable, and there are many accessories for it. I would even suggest you ask others to chip in. They can get colored lenses, a better and/or multiple level drop in (if someone wants/is able to, Dereelight makes excellent drops and can get a 3 level for about $35), rechargable batteries, charger, holster, uv or IR drops, etc. I ordered this light with the rechargable batteries (CRC123), charger, and holster for one of my soldiers who is deploying.

Also, and hey, I'm with you on buying American, but this is for an American soldier in a VERY dangerous position and will probably be the best bet (it is of what I know of) for around your budget.

Thanks again for doing this. Let me know if there is anything else I can help with.


----------



## PaddyNT (Oct 28, 2009)

*Re: What light to send to a US soldier in Iraq?*

Headlamps are good for getting gear ready in the dark or reading while the rest of the guys are asleep. I don't know that I'd use it as a turret gunner -- that might be tactically unsound (point here and shoot). I always had one of those small Inovas on my dogtag chains. A green one [red protects night vision, green prevents bloom on night vision devices - it's a call]. I had a small surefire strapped to my gear that I rarely used (too heavy, and couldn't hold it in my teeth). Usually, it was the Inova, a Pelican Mitylite, or a Princeton Tec Rage. I had a Petz headlamp with a retractable band for reading at night. 3 LEDs, took 1 or 2 AAAs. 

-Paddy


----------



## buickid (Oct 28, 2009)

*Re: What light to send to a US soldier in Iraq?*

Surefire G2s are pretty cheap, especially in the MP, but there are a couple dealers who give good prices on new lights. I picked up a decent condition G2 for ~$25. Although not the brightest or most efficient, it is better than no light. I find the P60 is plenty light for most circumstances. Plus it carries the SF guarantee if he does manage to break it!


----------



## TMedina (Oct 28, 2009)

*Re: What light to send to a US soldier in Iraq?*

You have a couple of options - 

1. I assume this is for rummaging around in gear, maintenance and the like:

a. Gerber Infinity in Red from Amazon here.

b. Gerber Infinity in White - you can do a similar search on Amazon. Which will ship to APO addresses.

c. Fenix E01 - not American made, but oh well. It beats the hell out of no light at all.

d. Peak - specifically, the Kilmanjaro. Runs on a AA - more than $20, but Peak consistently puts out a good product and is made in the States.

e. Gerber Tempo - from Amazon.

Here's the kicker - the Army doesn't issue out standard batteries. That's up to the individual unit - whether or not they choose to purchase batteries from unit funds. More often than not, if you want batteries, you're advised to buy, fly or otherwise put your grubby mitts on them yourself.

My suggestion is to throw in a pack of AA or AAA batteries along with the light - from the sounds of things, he'll need them.

On his behalf, thank you for the thought.

-Trevor

Edit: I used to be a big fan of the Mag LEDs, until I bought one and found the entire LED module was rattling around. Wasn't even glued in to the body. If you want to go the Mag route, make sure you open the package and test the light first, ideally before you leave the store.


----------



## BentHeadTX (Oct 28, 2009)

*Re: What light to send to a US soldier in Iraq?*

Good to hear you are going to send him a flashlight, they were very helpful when I was in Iraq/Afghanistan. 

I used a minimag with dat2zips Luxeon sandwiches as my LED light of choice back in 03/04/05. Worked very well and I fed them rechargable NiMH cells since disposable batteries may, or may not be available. Power for the charger was available since I worked at the hospital.

A minimag is good because it will fit in the molle straps on the body armor. Put a short lanyard on the tail with a lobster clip to keep it from falling out. Duct tape works but he will appreciate the lobster clip more. 

Since I was not a combat person, my medical uses were different but the exact same for general purpose lighting. I found a red or white AAA light on a neck lanyard to be great and used Arc and Peak lights to perform that function. Beat the hell out of the Peak lights, took showers with it on, ran it for hours in bunkers etc. Made in Arizona and you can spec red, white, green or whatever color and power output level. Since he will be wearing dog tags anyway, slipping the small AAA light on a lanyard will be easy. A buddy of mine still wears his two Peak AAA lights on a neck lanyard even though he is back in the world. Still kicking butt after being worn for 3 years. I think they cost $25 to $30 so take that into account.


----------



## Hooked on Fenix (Oct 28, 2009)

*Re: What light to send to a US soldier in Iraq?*

Some of these aren't made in the U.S. but are pretty cheap and tough:
2 AA Rebel l.e.d. maglite
Gerber Infinity Ultra
Inova X1 version 4
Fenix EO1
ITP A3 EOS

If you need more light, I suggest you increase your budget. For $33 you can get a new Inova XO (2 123A light) at Fry's Electronics that puts out around 100+ lumens, has a warmer tint l.e.d., and is built like a tank. (Make sure it has a textured reflector to get the newest version.) This has been my favorite light lately.


----------



## Chrontius (Oct 28, 2009)

*Re: What light to send to a US soldier in Iraq?*

Don't forget the brand-new Inova X2, if AA batteries are more common than 123a lithiums.


----------



## Roberts30 (Oct 28, 2009)

*Re: What light to send to a US soldier in Iraq?*



Kevin1322 said:


> Hey Robert,
> 
> I went to Afghanistan and I had to buy much of my equipment also, including all of my lights. So, as one who has been there, thank you for meeting a need! :twothumbs
> 
> ...


 +1 for the Solarforce L2, I personally own one and absolutly love it..


----------



## berry580 (Oct 28, 2009)

*Re: What light to send to a US soldier in Iraq?*

No offense here, but the:

Made in US -> less than $20 -> Durable

isn't really such a good combination. Up it to something like $50+, then we're starting to talk.
Since you're so patriotic, you should know better and not be a cheap *** =P


----------



## qwertyydude (Oct 29, 2009)

*Re: What light to send to a US soldier in Iraq?*

Not necessarily, an Inova Bolt 2AA may not be cutting edge or state of the art but I find it much more rugged and durable than maglites. The rubber grip not only is easier to grip than knurling and it's bright enough for general use.


----------



## RobertM (Oct 29, 2009)

*Re: What light to send to a US soldier in Iraq?*



drmaxx said:


> Check out these very informative threads:
> https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/90484
> https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/181700
> 
> ...



Thanks for links! The last one was especially informative and insightful to what types of lights are needed in the military.



kramer5150 said:


> I'd give him one of the updated Inovas... 2AA bolt or the X1. Solid lights IMHO, up there with Surefire from a fit, finish heft and quality standpoint. In the middle of the night with adapted vision 50-80 Lumens is WAY more than enough.
> 
> Streamlight MS small, cheap 1aaa, but only runs ~90 minutes on a charge.. IIRC
> ITP A3 or Maratac, solid little lights... not USA made though.
> ...



I was actually kind of considering the new Mag Mini Rebel LED, but you definitely bring up a good point regarding the UI of the Mag. I think I'll scratch it from the list of contenders.



hyperloop said:


> +1 for romisen BUT they arent USA made. dont ignore some of the better foreign made lights, Fenix is producing great lights, their TK40 has undergone extreme torture tests and if you go to youtube and do a seach on 'nitecore' you will see a whole lot of videos on those lights.
> 
> I personally own Jetbeams and a Nitecore EX10 (CR123 light) and have subjected them to abuse just to prove to non-flashaholics why my lights are so much better than their crappy 9-LED, 3xAAA in a carried, showerhead lights.
> 
> ...



These all seem like they would be great lights to give to him, but are quite a bit more that I am willing to spend. Thanks for the recommendations though. I might see if some other co-workers would like to contribute to get him a more expensive light. Not sure though...



buickid said:


> Surefire G2s are pretty cheap, especially in the MP, but there are a couple dealers who give good prices on new lights. I picked up a decent condition G2 for ~$25. Although not the brightest or most efficient, it is better than no light. I find the P60 is plenty light for most circumstances. Plus it carries the SF guarantee if he does manage to break it!



I've actually been debating going with a SF G2 since its only $5-8 more than my budget. I know of some SF dealers that give CPF members a pretty generous discount, so I might have to look into this.



TMedina said:


> You have a couple of options -
> 
> 1. I assume this is for rummaging around in gear, maintenance and the like:
> 
> ...



First, thank you for all the suggestions, I really appreciate it! Are the Gerber lights generally well built? They look quite interesting, especially the red one.



berry580 said:


> No offense here, but the:
> 
> Made in US -> less than $20 -> Durable
> 
> ...



Thank you for contributing absolutely nothing to this thread. :thumbsdow

So I'm trying to find a light to send to someone who I've never met in my entire life--a complete stranger--yet I'm a cheap *** for not wanting to spend $50+. Thanks. 

------

So last night I stopped at Target and picked up an Inova X1. Being the true flashaholic that I am, I decided to take it out of its package and test it before I send it away. Good thing I did... I thought it was a v.4 when looking at it in the package, but it ended up being a v.3. But aside from that, the momentary switch sucks! After doing some reading on CPF, it seems that this is normal for Inova momentary switches!?!? I though I had a defective one until reading on CPF. I don't think I can send it to him. I'm probably going to return it to Target after work this evening. Time to keep looking...

Thanks for all the help so far everyone, I really appreciate it. I'm sure my co-worker's son will greatly appreciate it too!

-Robert


----------



## Casper507 (Oct 29, 2009)

*Re: What light to send to a US soldier in Iraq?*

I was in Lowes with my buddy outside of Bragg last year and asked what I should pick up for assignment to Iraq. He spent the last 10 years working for SOCOM. The first thing he said was a head mounted light. 

I paid $12 for a elastic band head mounted light with 4 LEDs. (It's even green) Slide switch left and 2 red LEDs light up area immediately to my front. Slide it right and it lights up the the room with 2 bluish tint LEDs. Center is off. It runs for around 30 hours on a couple AAs.

It also hinges in front to direct light on task at hand and can be worn on bare head or around helmet. You can slide it down around neck to hang more comfortably in your sleep and still be able to find it in the dark half asleep. I saw three different versions at Wally World last week.

Take up a collection and you could probably pick up enough for a whole unit at something just above wholesale or get a store in the area to donate it if you call up local paper and have them interview you about it for newspaper. How much is a 1/2 page advertisement featuring their store worth??????


----------



## scout24 (Oct 29, 2009)

*Re: What light to send to a US soldier in Iraq?*

Hey RobertM-
Send me your Paypal address and I will send you $25.00 to double your budget. Headlamp is highly recommended, maybe with some cells or another light for general knocking around. I was over in Saudi and Iraq in 90-91, last time around, and think having decent gear is super important. Thank you for trying to get him squared away, and send him my best.
Greg


----------



## Vesper (Oct 29, 2009)

*Re: What light to send to a US soldier in Iraq?*



berry580 said:


> No offense here, but the:
> 
> Made in US -> less than $20 -> Durable
> 
> ...



:sigh:


----------



## tekguy (Oct 29, 2009)

*Re: What light to send to a US soldier in Iraq?*



scout24 said:


> Hey RobertM-
> Send me your Paypal address and I will send you $25.00 to double your budget. Headlamp is highly recommended, maybe with some cells or another light for general knocking around. I was over in Saudi and Iraq in 90-91, last time around, and think having decent gear is super important. Thank you for trying to get him squared away, and send him my best.
> Greg


 

mee too! ill donate 20$ to the cause


----------



## TMedina (Oct 29, 2009)

*Re: What light to send to a US soldier in Iraq?*

Gerber lights are functional and durable - not outstanding, but generally worth a look.

The Infinity in White has a low output - not good for much beyond rummaging through gear bags or up close and personal inspection of gear.

The Infinity in Red has a good output and reasonable run time. I carried one for a year in Iraq and still have it kicking around somewhere.

-Trevor


----------



## RobertM (Oct 29, 2009)

*Re: What light to send to a US soldier in Iraq?*



scout24 said:


> Hey RobertM-
> Send me your Paypal address and I will send you $25.00 to double your budget. Headlamp is highly recommended, maybe with some cells or another light for general knocking around. I was over in Saudi and Iraq in 90-91, last time around, and think having decent gear is super important. Thank you for trying to get him squared away, and send him my best.
> Greg





tekguy said:


> mee too! ill donate 20$ to the cause



WOW! You guys are awesome! lovecpf PM incoming to both of you.

So...what do you think WE should get him? 

Would a SF G2, a SF FM35 red filter, and a box of 12x SF123 be a good idea? By my math, it would exactly fit the new budget when ordering from a certain CPF supporting dealer 
scout24, what headlight would you recommend if we went that route?

Big thanks to both of you!!


----------



## TMedina (Oct 29, 2009)

*Re: What light to send to a US soldier in Iraq?*

That SF setup is the perfect, base for any Soldier. Especially one running convoys.

Given a choice between a headlamp and the G2, I'd pick the G2.

-Trevor


----------



## scout24 (Oct 29, 2009)

*Re: What light to send to a US soldier in Iraq?*

RobertM-
Zebralight H30, I believe, takes the same batteries as the SF. Send me your shipping address, also... Zebralight inbound to you if you want to put it in the same package. The anglehead can clip onto a Molle vest, and it is light enough to be comfortably held in the teeth, if that works better. Not sure where it is made, but well thought out and versatile.


----------



## RobertM (Oct 29, 2009)

*Re: What light to send to a US soldier in Iraq?*



scout24 said:


> RobertM-
> Zebralight H30, I believe, takes the same batteries as the SF. Send me your shipping address, also... Zebralight inbound to you if you want to put it in the same package. The anglehead can clip onto a Molle vest, and it is light enough to be comfortably held in the teeth, if that works better. Not sure where it is made, but well thought out and versatile.



Wow, that if very generous of you willing to donate the Zebralight too!
PM incoming to you with shipping addy.

Thank you so much!
-Robert


----------



## Vesper (Oct 29, 2009)

*Re: What light to send to a US soldier in Iraq?*

PM me too. I'll throw $20 into the hat.


----------



## flasherByNight (Oct 29, 2009)

*Re: What light to send to a US soldier in Iraq?*

I was actually thinking about this before.

What about donating "old" lights?


----------



## RobertM (Oct 29, 2009)

*Re: What light to send to a US soldier in Iraq?*



Vesper said:


> PM me too. I'll throw $20 into the hat.



PM sent...you guys are amazing! lovecpf



flasherByNight said:


> I was actually thinking about this before.
> 
> What about donating "old" lights?



That wouldn't be a bad idea. With the generous donations from CPF, we can get Michael (my co-worker's son, the soldier) a good SF G2 setup and the Zebralight, then any donated "old" lights would help out his fellow "light-less" soldiers in his unit.


----------



## alpg88 (Oct 29, 2009)

*Re: What light to send to a US soldier in Iraq?*

my buddy was in Iraq, he used...... dorcy rubberized 6v lantern/searchlight, 
funny how he told me that, i bought the same lantern at sears for 16$, cut reflector off, put in 45 10mm leds 160mcd (or so they say), and 36 5mm leds, we were camping, it became dark, so i went to my car and got that light, as soon as he saw it, he said,"damn, i had the same light in iraq", than he pressed the button, " holly poop, not the same'.

you already got good recommendation about lights, one more advice, sent your friends son bore snake, i sent 3 of them to my friend, everyone there hates those standard issue 4 piece rod cleaning kit, so i was told.


----------



## scout24 (Oct 29, 2009)

*Re: What light to send to a US soldier in Iraq?*

Awesome plan, FlasherByNight! Old here can be state of the atr there, and beat the heck out of nothing!!! Gotta love Uncle when it comes to basic issue... Paypal sent, Robert, Thanks for the shipping address...


----------



## TMedina (Oct 29, 2009)

*Re: What light to send to a US soldier in Iraq?*



alpg88 said:


> my buddy was in Iraq, he used...... dorcy rubberized 6v lantern/searchlight,
> funny how he told me that, i bought the same lantern at sears for 16$, cut reflector off, put in 45 10mm leds 160mcd (or so they say), and 36 5mm leds, we were camping, it became dark, so i went to my car and got that light, as soon as he saw it, he said,"damn, i had the same light in iraq", than he pressed the button, " holly poop, not the same'.
> 
> you already got good recommendation about lights, one more advice, sent your friends son bore snake, i sent 3 of them to my friend, everyone there hates those standard issue 4 piece rod cleaning kit, so i was told.



Amen. The sectioned rods are useful to keep for clearing the chamber, but a bore snake is a thing of beauty.

Not to move too far off-topic.

-Trevor


----------



## RobertM (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: What light to send to a US soldier in Iraq? ... THANK YOU CPF FOR YOUR GENEROSITY*

Paypal received from Vesper and scout24. Thanks again you guys for your generosity!


----------



## KC2IXE (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: What light to send to a US soldier in Iraq? ... THANK YOU CPF FOR YOUR GENEROSITY*

I can remember back 2001-200 timeframe, we adopted a unit flashlight wise - anyone want to start that up again?


----------



## Zeruel (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: What light to send to a US soldier in Iraq?*



Kevin1322 said:


> Hey Robert,
> 
> I went to Afghanistan and I had to buy much of my equipment also, including all of my lights. So, as one who has been there, thank you for meeting a need! :twothumbs
> 
> ...



OP, not considering Solarforce at all?
Here's another story.


----------



## DM51 (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: What light to send to a US soldier in Iraq?*



berry580 said:


> No offense here, but the:
> 
> Made in US -> less than $20 -> Durable
> 
> ...


No offense? Are you serious?
 
There has been a consistently rude and obstreperous pattern to your posts. You have been warned before, but you do not seem to have hoisted it in. Perhaps a week off will make it clear to you. 
 
When/if you return, you will be expected to have changed your attitude and behavior, or a further and more lengthy suspension will be the inevitable result.


----------



## Kevin1322 (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: What light to send to a US soldier in Iraq?*



DM51 said:


> No offense? Are you serious?
> 
> There has been a consistently rude and obstreperous pattern to your posts. You have been warned before, but you do not seem to have hoisted it in. Perhaps a week off will make it clear to you.
> 
> When/if you return, you will be expected to have changed your attitude and behavior, or a further and more lengthy suspension will be the inevitable result.


 
Great call. Thanks DM. :thumbsup:


----------



## RobertM (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: What light to send to a US soldier in Iraq?*



Zeruel said:


> OP, not considering Solarforce at all?
> Here's another story.



Actually I was and have been doing some reading on CPF about them. I came across some threads mentioning reliability issues with the switches which kind of worried me. I just feel that the G2 with its twist-for-on / press-for-momentary switch would be a more reliable light for him.

Thank you for the recommendation though, I appreciate it.

-Robert


----------



## big vin (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: What light to send to a US soldier in Iraq? ... THANK YOU CPF FOR YOUR GENEROSITY*

Nice to see how much patriotism you americans have, give's me goosebumps to see how much your soldiers are supported. No such thing here in the Netherlands:sigh:

I find it very strange that a soldier gets shipped to iraq without even a proper flashlight though, whats up with that?


----------



## flasherByNight (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: What light to send to a US soldier in Iraq? ... THANK YOU CPF FOR YOUR GENEROSITY*

there's a multistage G2 that I think just came out which would be handy
(BUT, are you sure you want to get a 123 type light though...?)


----------



## jake25 (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: What light to send to a US soldier in Iraq?*



RobertM said:


> Actually I was and have been doing some reading on CPF about them. I came across some threads mentioning reliability issues with the switches which kind of worried me. I just feel that the G2 with its twist-for-on / press-for-momentary switch would be a more reliable light for him.
> 
> Thank you for the recommendation though, I appreciate it.
> 
> -Robert


I just want to put this out there, that reliability issues with tailcaps only exist in non genuine solarforce parts..


----------



## Zeruel (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: What light to send to a US soldier in Iraq?*



RobertM said:


> Actually I was and have been doing some reading on CPF about them. I came across some threads mentioning reliability issues with the switches which kind of worried me. I just feel that the G2 with its twist-for-on / press-for-momentary switch would be a more reliable light for him.
> 
> Thank you for the recommendation though, I appreciate it.
> 
> -Robert




Ahh.... I'm sure you'll eventually get to pick a good light for him.


----------



## Monocrom (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: What light to send to a US soldier in Iraq? ... THANK YOU CPF FOR YOUR GENEROSITY*

Just saw this thread. I've got a recently-purchased Inova X1, Gen. 4 version. (The latest version out there).

I've performed runtime tests on it. Quite impressive. The output isn't to the level of a tactical light, but the X1 should make a good mundane chores light. 

Instead of money, I'd like to donate it. Robert, please PM me your address.


----------



## RobertM (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: What light to send to a US soldier in Iraq? ... THANK YOU CPF FOR YOUR GENEROSITY*



Monocrom said:


> Just saw this thread. I've got a recently-purchased Inova X1, Gen. 4 version. (The latest version out there).
> 
> I've performed runtime tests on it. Quite impressive. The output isn't to the level of a tactical light, but the X1 should make a good mundane chores light.
> 
> Instead of money, I'd like to donate it. Robert, please PM me your address.



PM sent. Thank you very much Monocrom, it is very generous of you and greatly appreciated!

-----

I placed an order with OpticsHQ for the SF G2, FM35, and 12xSF123 cells. I explained that its for a soldier through the generous donations from CPF and gave them a link to this thread. Kobi from OpticsHQ responded and they are donating a TLS Cree Q5 LED Drop-in Module for him to use in his G2!!! 

-Robert


----------



## Kestrel (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: What light to send to a US soldier in Iraq? ... THANK YOU CPF FOR YOUR GENEROSITY*

Wow, you folks are great, :thumbsup: x10


----------



## jp2515 (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: What light to send to a US soldier in Iraq? ... THANK YOU CPF FOR YOUR GENEROSITY*

That is great news RobertM! Very generous of all who donated and OpticsHQ who hooked him up :thumbsup: Great community we got here lovecpf


----------



## flasherByNight (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: What light to send to a US soldier in Iraq? ... THANK YOU CPF FOR YOUR GENEROSITY*

:twothumbs


----------



## bullfrog (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: What light to send to a US soldier in Iraq? ... THANK YOU CPF FOR YOUR GENEROSITY*

Hi Robert - if its not too late, I'd like to donate an additional black G2 (all nitrolon w/ P60 incan) and a half dozen fresh CR123s cells - I see that you have one ordered already but I figure an extra is always better and maybe one of his buddies can get some use out of it... 

Let me know if this would help and shoot me a PM with mailing info.


----------



## RobertM (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: What light to send to a US soldier in Iraq? ... THANK YOU CPF FOR YOUR GENEROSITY*



bullfrog said:


> Hi Robert - if its not too late, I'd like to donate an additional black G2 (all nitrolon w/ P60 incan) and a half dozen fresh CR123s cells - I see that you have one ordered already but I figure an extra is always better and maybe one of his buddies can get some use out of it...
> 
> Let me know if this would help and shoot me a PM with mailing info.



I'm sure it can be used by some of the other light-less soldiers in his unit. PM incoming...thanks bullfrog!!

-Robert


----------



## Vesper (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: What light to send to a US soldier in Iraq? ... THANK YOU CPF FOR YOUR GENEROSITY*

Good call on the light Robert. I think you made a great choice. *Also wow, OpticsHQ* - I coincidentally just receive a box of goodies I ordered from them today. I'll definitely be buying from them again. Very cool.


----------



## smflorkey (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: What light to send to a US soldier in Iraq? ... THANK YOU CPF FOR YOUR GENEROSITY*



big vin said:


> Nice to see how much patriotism you americans have, give's me goosebumps to see how much your soldiers are supported. No such thing here in the Netherlands:sigh:
> 
> I find it very strange that a soldier gets shipped to iraq without even a proper flashlight though, whats up with that?


Well, they get what the US military feels is appropriate to the job, but how many people think about flashlights? They get guns and ammunition and armor and transportation and sturdy boots. My guess is that those who decide how to equip our soldiers don't consider flashlights much more than the average population. Those in active military service, please correct that perception as appropriate.

The people in CPF represent a tiny fraction of the population of the world. How often do we find that even the average law enforcement officer does not have ideal lighting? I don't think it's anything malicious; it's just a lack of understanding. No one can be an expert in all things.

A young man in my congregation did a tour in Iraq, came home for a while, and is now in Afganistan. I assumed he had all the light he needed so I didn't ask while he was state-side. I see him on Facebook from time to time so I'm asking if a good headlight (or other light) would make his life better (and safer) there. I'll let you know what he says.

I saw a young Marine staff sargent at our high school play last night and asked him what our Marines need in "the sand box." He said they have too much of some things so ask your soldier before sending anything. Some things are appreciated a lot; he recommended baby wipes. He didn't think headlights or other small lights were needed, but that depends a lot on what job he did. I think his bottom line was spot-on: Ask your soldier what (s)he needs. Make suggestions if you want (like any good flashaholic ), but don't clutter his/her life with junk that isn't needed to get the job done and come home safely.


----------



## Kevin1322 (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: What light to send to a US soldier in Iraq? ... THANK YOU CPF FOR YOUR GENEROSITY*

lovecpf


----------



## flasherByNight (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: What light to send to a US soldier in Iraq? ... THANK YOU CPF FOR YOUR GENEROSITY*

baby wipes are definitely a great care package item :thumbsup:


----------



## TMedina (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: What light to send to a US soldier in Iraq? ... THANK YOU CPF FOR YOUR GENEROSITY*



big vin said:


> Nice to see how much patriotism you americans have, give's me goosebumps to see how much your soldiers are supported. No such thing here in the Netherlands:sigh:
> 
> I find it very strange that a soldier gets shipped to iraq without even a proper flashlight though, whats up with that?



When I got shipped out, I wasn't issued one at all. 

The Army will equip you with a basic load of stuff - 1 each rucksack, 1 each barracks bag, etc. When you get to your individual unit, they may (or more often may not) issue you additional gear.

The catch is - that additional gear at the unit level comes out of unit funds, the discretionary funds a company has to purchase equipment. Depending on the funds allocated and the discretion of the company command and supply section, you may or may not get stuff that just makes sense.

The bottom line is - every person in uniform has to suck it up and accept the fact that Uncle Sam won't give you everything you might need to get the job done. And it behooves you (good Army word) to invest in some of your own gear so you don't get caught short.

Because "but they didn't issue it to me" just doesn't cut it sometimes.

-Trevor


----------



## drmaxx (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: What light to send to a US soldier in Iraq? ... THANK YOU CPF FOR YOUR GENEROSITY*

This thread is just an other proof what a great community cpf is.
A salut from Europe to all the illuminating support you send to the guys fighting on the ground. And my deepest respect to all of you who gave their time and life to serve a greater good.


----------



## 96bravo (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: What light to send to a US soldier in Iraq? ... THANK YOU CPF FOR YOUR GENEROSITY*



big vin said:


> Nice to see how much patriotism you americans have, give's me goosebumps to see how much your soldiers are supported. No such thing here in the Netherlands:sigh:
> 
> I find it very strange that a soldier gets shipped to iraq without even a proper flashlight though, whats up with that?


 

Eisenhower warned us of the dangers of the military-industrial complex. Unfortunately, he didn't warn us about the 545 most dangerous people in America. It seems they are only interested in feathering their own lives, and to some lesser degree that of their own districts. Meanwhile, the American fighting man suffers with poorly armored HUMVEEs forced into a combat situation they were not design for. AND sent without a decent light. Not to mention dozens of other shortcomings they have to live with.

Okay, I'll stop ranting, send a donation, and drop a case of cigars off at the local armory.

George


----------



## 96bravo (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: What light to send to a US soldier in Iraq?*

Kindly PM me with your Paypal info.

Thanks,
George


----------



## Kevin1322 (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: What light to send to a US soldier in Iraq? ... THANK YOU CPF FOR YOUR GENEROSITY*



flasherByNight said:


> baby wipes are definitely a great care package item :thumbsup:


 
+1 on the babywipes.


----------



## 96bravo (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: What light to send to a US soldier in Iraq? ... THANK YOU CPF FOR YOUR GENEROSITY*

Attn RobertM:

Kindly PM your Paypal info.

George


----------



## Mjolnir (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: What light to send to a US soldier in Iraq? ... THANK YOU CPF FOR YOUR GENEROSITY*

Is the G2 a normal G2 (not G2L)? If it is an all nitrolon G2, then won't that dropin have poor heatisnking with the host? It seems to be a high output dropin, which would require a G2 with a metal head.


----------



## kramer5150 (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: What light to send to a US soldier in Iraq?*



berry580 said:


> No offense here, but the:
> 
> Made in US -> less than $20 -> Durable
> 
> ...



Pelican (*edit* and princeton tec) make some really durable ~$20 dive rated lights that are USA made.


----------



## ElectronGuru (Oct 31, 2009)

*Re: What light to send to a US soldier in Iraq? ... THANK YOU CPF FOR YOUR GENEROSITY*

Moddoo and I have 50 or so red SF cells ready for the cause. Shipping box ready.


----------



## RobertM (Oct 31, 2009)

*Re: What light to send to a US soldier in Iraq? ... THANK YOU CPF FOR YOUR GENEROSITY*



96bravo said:


> Attn RobertM:
> 
> Kindly PM your Paypal info.
> 
> George



Paypal received! Thanks again for your generous donation! 



Mjolnir said:


> Is the G2 a normal G2 (not G2L)? If it is an all nitrolon G2, then won't that dropin have poor heatisnking with the host? It seems to be a high output dropin, which would require a G2 with a metal head.



I too share your concern and it was actually one of the very first things I thought of when Kobi told me they were donating it. Maybe I'll see if I can find a good deal on a new aluminum bezel on the marketplace.



ElectronGuru said:


> I've got 50 or so red SF cells ready for the cause. Shipping box ready.



Wow, that is very generous and should be very helpful over there. Between your 50, the box of 12 I ordered, and bullfrog's 6, hopefully that will keep them stocked for a while. 

Thanks everyone,
Robert


----------



## ElectronGuru (Oct 31, 2009)

*Re: What light to send to a US soldier in Iraq? ... THANK YOU CPF FOR YOUR GENEROSITY*



> I too share your concern and it was actually one of the very first things I thought of when Kobi told me they were donating it. Maybe I'll see if I can find a good deal on a new aluminum bezel on the marketplace.



Ideal would be a lower output drop in (< 150L). It will do better in the insulated host and provide more runtime. The M60L comes to mind.


BTW, I lost count, but this should be enough:


----------



## Monocrom (Oct 31, 2009)

*Re: What light to send to a US soldier in Iraq? ... THANK YOU CPF FOR YOUR GENEROSITY*



ElectronGuru said:


> BTW, I lost count, but this should be enough:
> 
> 
> 
> ​


 
Looks like an even 100 there. :twothumbs


----------



## ElectronGuru (Oct 31, 2009)

*Re: What light to send to a US soldier in Iraq? ... THANK YOU CPF FOR YOUR GENEROSITY*



Monocrom said:


> Looks like an even 100 there. :twothumbs



Moddoo is chipping in with me!

:goodjob:


----------



## RobertM (Oct 31, 2009)

*Re: What light to send to a US soldier in Iraq? ... THANK YOU CPF FOR YOUR GENEROSITY*



ElectronGuru said:


> Ideal would be a lower output drop in (< 150L). It will do better in the insulated host and provide more runtime. The M60L comes to mind.
> 
> 
> BTW, I lost count, but this should be enough:



That is awesome!! :twothumbs


----------



## Mjolnir (Oct 31, 2009)

*Re: What light to send to a US soldier in Iraq? ... THANK YOU CPF FOR YOUR GENEROSITY*

It looks like a few surefire 6P heads are for sale here:
http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=202334
2 of them seem to be used with slight imperfections for $15. Of course, since all they need to do is be pieces of metal, scuffs on the anodizing wouldn't really matter.

The 6P head is compatible with the G2, correct? I always see the Solarforce heads advertised as compatible with G2 and 6P lights, which would suggest to me that they are interchangeable.


----------



## jp2515 (Oct 31, 2009)

*Re: What light to send to a US soldier in Iraq? ... THANK YOU CPF FOR YOUR GENEROSITY*



Mjolnir said:


> It looks like a few surefire 6P heads are for sale here:
> http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=202334
> 2 of them seem to be used with slight imperfections for $15. Of course, since all they need to do is be pieces of metal, scuffs on the anodizing wouldn't really matter.
> 
> The 6P head is compatible with the G2, correct? I always see the Solarforce heads advertised as compatible with G2 and 6P lights, which would suggest to me that they are interchangeable.



The 6P heads should work just fine on the G2. The Solarforce fit the G2 as well.


----------



## ElectronGuru (Oct 31, 2009)

*Re: What light to send to a US soldier in Iraq? ... THANK YOU CPF FOR YOUR GENEROSITY*



jp2515 said:


> The 6P heads should work just fine on the G2.



With the possible exception of lenses (different gaskets), everything is interchangeable. 
I think of the G2 as a plastic/nylon version of a 6P. Bezels, etc, are also interchangeable with C's and Z's.


----------



## RobertM (Oct 31, 2009)

*Re: What light to send to a US soldier in Iraq? ... THANK YOU CPF FOR YOUR GENEROSITY*



Mjolnir said:


> It looks like a few surefire 6P heads are for sale here:
> http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=202334
> 2 of them seem to be used with slight imperfections for $15. Of course, since all they need to do is be pieces of metal, scuffs on the anodizing wouldn't really matter.
> 
> The 6P head is compatible with the G2, correct? I always see the Solarforce heads advertised as compatible with G2 and 6P lights, which would suggest to me that they are interchangeable.



Thanks for the link. I just send the seller an offer via PM on CPFM for his/her new 6P bezel...we'll see what happens. 

-Robert


----------



## RobertM (Oct 31, 2009)

*Re: What light to send to a US soldier in Iraq? ... THANK YOU CPF FOR YOUR GENEROSITY*

$20 Paypal just received from a French cop on CPF who wishes to remain anonymous. Thanks again for your donation!

-Robert


----------



## dcycleman (Nov 1, 2009)

*Re: What light to send to a US soldier in Iraq? ... THANK YOU CPF FOR YOUR GENEROSITY*

hey, you fellas are A-OK :thumbsup:


----------



## RobertM (Nov 2, 2009)

*Re: What light to send to a US soldier in Iraq? ... THANK YOU CPF FOR YOUR GENEROSITY*

Received lots of lights/equipment today!

Received the SF G2, FM35, TLS Drop-in, and 12xSF123 from OpticsHQ.
Received the Gerber Infinity Ultra.
Received the SF G2 and 8xCR123 from bullfrog.

Thanks again to everyone who has donated so far!!

-Robert


----------



## CampingLED (Nov 2, 2009)

*Re: What light to send to a US soldier in Iraq? ... THANK YOU CPF FOR YOUR GENEROSITY*

Hey everybody, I need to start with lovecpf and I love flashlights, but I feel that I need to share reality with you. :tsk: I did some military training many years ago and as part of the training they showed us how far a light can be seen at night. It is also amazing how far you can see a person smoking at night. 

Although it is nice to see at night, but in a military situation you DO NOT WANT TO BE SEEN at night. If you must see a tritium light is more than sufficient. My guess is that most of the lights will be confiscated upon arrival and will end up in the hands of military officers. :mecry:

Sorry for sidetracking the tread, but I feel that it is important to share the reality with you.:duck:


----------



## drmaxx (Nov 2, 2009)

*Re: What light to send to a US soldier in Iraq? ... THANK YOU CPF FOR YOUR GENEROSITY*



CampingLED said:


> Hey everybody, I need to start with lovecpf and I love flashlights, but I feel that I need to share reality with you. :tsk: I did some military training many years ago and as part of the training they showed us how far a light can be seen at night. It is also amazing how far you can see a person smoking at night.
> 
> Although it is nice to see at night, but in a military situation you DO NOT WANT TO BE SEEN at night. If you must see a tritium light is more than sufficient. My guess is that most of the lights will be confiscated upon arrival and will end up in the hands of military officers. :mecry:
> 
> Sorry for sidetracking the tread, but I feel that it is important to share the reality with you.:duck:



In most armies things changed quite a bit in the last few years. I went through the same experience like you - owning a light was a big NO NO and if found confiscated. This was the time of large dumb troups, where thinking was delegated to the higher rank officers. 
In the last year I experienced how things changed. Combat units got smaller and more independent. Common soldiers are requested to think and act correspondingly. What item helps you to do the job is a good item. And flashlights are needed in certain situations. However, you need to make sure that you don't get detected and shot - the responsibility is yours.

I guess this change also happened in the US Army - not just here in my little country


----------



## TMedina (Nov 4, 2009)

*Re: What light to send to a US soldier in Iraq? ... THANK YOU CPF FOR YOUR GENEROSITY*

The policy on light discipline will vary from unit to unit and hell, for that matter from FOB to FOB - but I highly recommend sending the lights regardless.

They might be confiscated, they may not - I tend to believe they won't be. A good light is too valuable, generally speaking, to not have on hand.

Even a $10 incandescent miniMag is better than nothing.

-Trevor

Edited to add: The US Army has become a lot more lenient on the use of individually purchased equipment in recent years - they've even gone so far as to start tagging certain bits of gear as "Army Certified", including the Family of Flashlights.

The theory was to provide Soldiers guidance in what equipment was legitimately practical and not just marketing hype - however, with any bureaucracy, you may notice delays, inconsistencies and similar headaches.


----------



## Kevin1322 (Nov 4, 2009)

*Re: What light to send to a US soldier in Iraq? ... THANK YOU CPF FOR YOUR GENEROSITY*



CampingLED said:


> Hey everybody, I need to start with lovecpf and I love flashlights, but I feel that I need to share reality with you. :tsk: I did some military training many years ago and as part of the training they showed us how far a light can be seen at night. It is also amazing how far you can see a person smoking at night.
> 
> Although it is nice to see at night, but in a military situation you DO NOT WANT TO BE SEEN at night. If you must see a tritium light is more than sufficient. My guess is that most of the lights will be confiscated upon arrival and will end up in the hands of military officers. :mecry:
> 
> Sorry for sidetracking the tread, but I feel that it is important to share the reality with you.:duck:


 
Being that I was deployed recently, I believe that lights are neccessary, and am in agreement with Tmedina and drmaxx.

You obviously do not know that many units, particularly infantry, issue their soldiers Surefire flashlights to be mounted to their weapons and used accordingly. I traveled all over Afghanistan and there is a wide variety of FOBs (Foreward Opperating Base) and regulations on light discipline. You are right that a flashlight can be seen a long ways away, but that doesn't mean it shouldn't be used. It depends on the circumstance. Bottom line, lights are needed, neccessary, and USED!


----------



## ElectronGuru (Nov 4, 2009)

*Re: What light to send to a US soldier in Iraq? ... THANK YOU CPF FOR YOUR GENEROSITY*

Gene is donating a M60WL. I should have it to ship in a few days.


----------



## RobertM (Nov 4, 2009)

*Re: What light to send to a US soldier in Iraq? ... THANK YOU CPF FOR YOUR GENEROSITY*



ElectronGuru said:


> Gene is donating a M60WL. I should have it to ship in a few days.



This is so cool that Gene is donating one! It's going to pretty hard to beat the reliability of a SF G2 with a Malkoff M60WL! Thanks for contacting Gene about this and please let him know how much I appreciate it.

-Robert


----------



## Kestrel (Nov 4, 2009)

*Re: What light to send to a US soldier in Iraq? ... THANK YOU CPF FOR YOUR GENEROSITY*



TMedina said:


> Edited to add: The US Army has become a lot more lenient on the use of individually purchased equipment in recent years - they've even gone so far as to start tagging certain bits of gear as "Army Certified", including the Family of Flashlights.


Thanks for including the link, that was interesting.


----------



## bullfrog (Nov 4, 2009)

*Re: What light to send to a US soldier in Iraq? ... THANK YOU CPF FOR YOUR GENEROSITY*



RobertM said:


> It's going to pretty hard to beat the reliability of a SF G2 with a Malkoff M60WL!



This is the combo I would choose (and I keep in my BOB) :twothumbs

Kudos to Gene!


----------



## flasherByNight (Nov 4, 2009)

*Re: What light to send to a US soldier in Iraq? ... THANK YOU CPF FOR YOUR GENEROSITY*

sending a bunch of the itty bitty cheapies for putzing around (tents/facilities etc) would be great...plus give a chance for everyone to get one in the unit.


----------



## RobertM (Nov 4, 2009)

*Re: What light to send to a US soldier in Iraq? ... THANK YOU CPF FOR YOUR GENEROSITY*



flasherByNight said:


> sending a bunch of the itty bitty cheapies for putzing around (tents/facilities etc) would be great...plus give a chance for everyone to get one in the unit.



I've actually been debating between ordering 2 Fenix E01 lights or a box of coin cells lights for the unit with the last remaining funds. What do you guys think?

If I go with the coin cell lights, I was thinking of maybe getting some white and also some red LED lights.

-Robert


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 5, 2009)

*Re: What light to send to a US soldier in Iraq? ... THANK YOU CPF FOR YOUR GENEROSITY*

I'd go with the box of coin cells. At least that way, several men in his unit would have a light source.


----------



## scout24 (Nov 5, 2009)

*Re: What light to send to a US soldier in Iraq? ... THANK YOU CPF FOR YOUR GENEROSITY*

RobertM-
Haven't forgotten about you, as soon as the zebralight makes it to me, I will get it in the mail to you. Glad this is going well!!!
Greg


----------



## baterija (Nov 5, 2009)

*Re: What light to send to a US soldier in Iraq? ... THANK YOU CPF FOR YOUR GENEROSITY*

Long before I found my way here I usually carried a little coin cell light in my field gear. Small, lightweight, good enough for most things. Even a little too bright for some. In most cases it was my go to light. Before the 2xAA maglite I *usually* had on me or the Fulton in the vehicle. Many times it was my only light.I remember spending what seemed like a lot for an early Photon...and then sweeping up it's shattered pieces to drop in the trash while my driver apologized profusely. Good times. 

A lot of people with a coin cell light seems like a better use of the funds than just two with E01's.


----------



## RobertM (Nov 5, 2009)

*Re: What light to send to a US soldier in Iraq? ... THANK YOU CPF FOR YOUR GENEROSITY*

Thanks for the comments and suggestions regarding the usefulness of the coin-cell lights over 2-3x E01s. I went ahead and order 40 keychain lights. 

scout24, no problem on the delay, I understand. I am amazed at what this has turned in to! Truly amazing. 

-Robert


----------



## Kevin1322 (Nov 7, 2009)

*Re: What light to send to a US soldier in Iraq? ... THANK YOU CPF FOR YOUR GENEROSITY*

When you send everything over, I would love to see a list of everything that is going. A pic would be cool too, but mostly just to see everything that is going in one place would be cool. 
I almost feel bad that I am not apart of this, but I have my own soldiers to tend too. 

To everyone who has become involved in this, thanks.:twothumbs


----------



## RobertM (Nov 8, 2009)

*Re: What light to send to a US soldier in Iraq? ... THANK YOU CPF FOR YOUR GENEROSITY*



Kevin1322 said:


> When you send everything over, I would love to see a list of everything that is going. A pic would be cool too, but mostly just to see everything that is going in one place would be cool.
> I almost feel bad that I am not apart of this, but I have my own soldiers to tend too.
> 
> To everyone who has become involved in this, thanks.:twothumbs



Don't worry, I definitely plan on taking a photo of everything before it all goes out.


----------



## MattK (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: What light to send to a US soldier in Iraq? ... THANK YOU CPF FOR YOUR GENEROSITY*



RobertM said:


> Thanks for the comments and suggestions regarding the usefulness of the coin-cell lights over 2-3x E01s. I went ahead and order 40 keychain lights.
> 
> -Robert



Robert,

I'm not sure if you noticed but after reviewing your notes and the thread we decided to 'match' your donation and added 40 more Titanium Innovations keylight keychain lightss to your order.

They're scheduled for delivery tomorrow.


----------



## Kestrel (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: What light to send to a US soldier in Iraq? ... THANK YOU CPF FOR YOUR GENEROSITY*



MattK said:


> I'm not sure if you noticed but after reviewing your notes and the thread we decided to 'match' your donation and added 40 more Titanium Innovations keylight keychain lightss to your order.
> 
> They're scheduled for delivery tomorrow.


:twothumbs
BTW, RM, when you photograph the complete 'family', it would be cool if you included all the CPF ID's (just a list or something) so we can see just how many have contributed.  Good job to all.


----------



## RobertM (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: What light to send to a US soldier in Iraq? ... THANK YOU CPF FOR YOUR GENEROSITY*



MattK said:


> Robert,
> 
> I'm not sure if you noticed but after reviewing your notes and the thread we decided to 'match' your donation and added 40 more Titanium Innovations keylight keychain lightss to your order.
> 
> They're scheduled for delivery tomorrow.



Wow, that is very cool! Thank you very much for your generosity, Matt. 



Kestrel said:


> :twothumbs
> BTW, RM, when you photograph the complete 'family', it would be cool if you included all the CPF ID's (just a list or something) so we can see just how many have contributed.  Good job to all.



Will do. 

-Robert


----------



## flasherByNight (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: What light to send to a US soldier in Iraq? ... THANK YOU CPF FOR YOUR GENEROSITY*



MattK said:


> Robert,
> 
> I'm not sure if you noticed but after reviewing your notes and the thread we decided to 'match' your donation and added 40 more Titanium Innovations keylight keychain lightss to your order.
> 
> They're scheduled for delivery tomorrow.



:twothumbs


----------



## ElectronGuru (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: What light to send to a US soldier in Iraq? ... THANK YOU CPF FOR YOUR GENEROSITY*

Gene's contribution shipped this morning!


----------



## Owen (Nov 10, 2009)

*Re: What light to send to a US soldier in Iraq? ... THANK YOU CPF FOR YOUR GENEROSITY*

Robert, if you covered this, I missed it. 
When are you shipping this stuff out?
Is there a deadline we need to meet for sending more stuff, or money?


----------



## RobertM (Nov 10, 2009)

*Re: What light to send to a US soldier in Iraq? ... THANK YOU CPF FOR YOUR GENEROSITY*



Owen said:


> Robert, if you covered this, I missed it.
> When are you shipping this stuff out?
> Is there a deadline we need to meet for sending more stuff, or money?



Actually, the soldier that I am sending it to is back in the United States right now! He is here for two weeks and then goes back to Iraq. 

I wasn't even aware that he was coming home for a few weeks until around Wed. of last week (Nov. 4). Last Friday he came in to the office with his Mom (my co-worker) and some other soldiers and I got to meet him for the first time. I'm pretty sure he goes back sometime next week. It will be nice giving it to him in person and it's probably safer than shipping it and hoping it all gets to him.

As for a deadline, I'd say everything needs to be here and ready by this coming Monday, Nov. 16, 2009.

-Robert


----------



## Kevin1322 (Nov 10, 2009)

*Re: What light to send to a US soldier in Iraq? ... THANK YOU CPF FOR YOUR GENEROSITY*



RobertM said:


> Actually, the soldier that I am sending it to is back in the United States right now! He is here for two weeks and then goes back to Iraq.
> 
> I wasn't even aware that he was coming home for a few weeks until around Wed. of last week (Nov. 4). Last Friday he came in to the office with his Mom (my co-worker) and some other soldiers and I got to meet him for the first time. I'm pretty sure he goes back sometime next week. It will be nice giving it to him in person and it's probably safer than shipping it and hoping it all gets to him.
> 
> ...


 
Just a thought, you might NOT want to wait to give it to him last minute because he is traveling a long ways back and has a lot of connections to make, not to mention having to carry all of his bags many different times (he only gets his bags transfered to onother place maybe once, he will need to get and carry his bags around probably three different times and the trip back itself, depending on where he is stationed, could easily take a week, literally). So, as cool as it will be for you to surprise him (and he will love the gift), he may have mixed feelings about it if it is last minute. Then again, he may have a half empty bag and can just throw it in there, haha.


----------



## Owen (Nov 10, 2009)

*Re: What light to send to a US soldier in Iraq? ... THANK YOU CPF FOR YOUR GENEROSITY*



RobertM said:


> As for a deadline, I'd say everything needs to be here and ready by this coming Monday, Nov. 16, 2009.
> 
> -Robert


Ok. 
I've been looking around, and have a black Maxpedition Volta for 8x123 or 8xAA, and 1 ea. OD green and blaze orange 4x123 carriers from Tools Aviation that I will send you today or tomorrow.


----------



## scout24 (Nov 10, 2009)

*Re: What light to send to a US soldier in Iraq? ... THANK YOU CPF FOR YOUR GENEROSITY*

Robert-
Zebralight shipped, PM sent. I love what this turned into, CPF is a very special place with some wonderful folks.:grouphug:


----------



## RobertM (Nov 12, 2009)

*Re: What light to send to a US soldier in Iraq? ... THANK YOU CPF FOR YOUR GENEROSITY*



scout24 said:


> Robert-
> Zebralight shipped, PM sent. I love what this turned into, CPF is a very special place with some wonderful folks.:grouphug:



Received it today...thanks again scout24! :twothumbs

All that remains to arrive as of now is the Malkoff and the Maxpedition Volta.


----------



## LG&M (Nov 13, 2009)

*Re: What light to send to a US soldier in Iraq? ... THANK YOU CPF FOR YOUR GENEROSITY*

To all that helped him... YOU ROCK ! I read this thread because I am getting a care package ready for my cousin's son. The Marines have given him a "vacation" in Afghanistan. 
Again thank you for helping our Freedom fighters.


----------



## RobertM (Nov 14, 2009)

*Re: What light to send to a US soldier in Iraq? ... THANK YOU CPF FOR YOUR GENEROSITY*

I received the Malkoff yesterday! I also picked up a SF lanyard for his G2 the other day from a local store. Only one item to go and then I'll be setting up a time to give him all the stuff to take back to Iraq!

-Robert


----------



## flasherByNight (Nov 15, 2009)

*Re: What light to send to a US soldier in Iraq? ... THANK YOU CPF FOR YOUR GENEROSITY*

Point him over to cpf...
:thumbsup:

I'm sure he/they will appreciate the lights, but even more so when they learn of the thought that went into it


----------



## RobertM (Nov 15, 2009)

*Re: What light to send to a US soldier in Iraq? ... THANK YOU CPF FOR YOUR GENEROSITY*

I was already planning on giving him/them the URL to the thread so it can be seen as to how all of this came to be. Who knows, maybe some will joint CPF and post in the thread. 


As of right now, I really hope to have all donated items by this Tuesday (Nov. 17) so that I can give everything to him on Wednesday (Nov. 18). 

-Robert


----------



## RobertM (Nov 18, 2009)

*Re: What light to send to a US soldier in Iraq? ... THANK YOU CPF FOR YOUR GENEROSITY*

*UPDATE*

This evening I will be going to the soldier's family's house and presenting him with all of the CPF donations. I am quite excited! 

I've updated post #1 with a picture of everything that is being donated. I hope to post a finalized list of everything by this evening along with credit as to who donated what.





Thanks,
Robert


----------



## ElectronGuru (Nov 18, 2009)

*Re: What light to send to a US soldier in Iraq? ... THANK YOU CPF FOR YOUR GENEROSITY*







:grouphug:


----------



## Mjolnir (Nov 18, 2009)

*Re: What light to send to a US soldier in Iraq? ... THANK YOU CPF FOR YOUR GENEROSITY*

Wow, that is a LOT of keychain lights. Are the soldiers going to use them as basically disposable lights? I can't see many coin cell batteries being available to them over there.


----------



## baterija (Nov 18, 2009)

*Re: What light to send to a US soldier in Iraq? ... THANK YOU CPF FOR YOUR GENEROSITY*



Mjolnir said:


> Wow, that is a LOT of keychain lights. Are the soldiers going to use them as basically disposable lights? I can't see many coin cell batteries being available to them over there.



Coin cells aren't going to be easy to come by. That said in my personal use of coin cells lights in the field only one survived long enough to need battery replacement and it pretty much needed light replacement too. :devil:


----------



## Owen (Nov 18, 2009)

*Re: What light to send to a US soldier in Iraq? ... THANK YOU CPF FOR YOUR GENEROSITY*

I hope the other battery carrier that didn't make it into the pic made it into the package! 
Thanks for doing this, Robert:thumbsup:


----------



## RobertM (Nov 19, 2009)

*Re: What light to send to a US soldier in Iraq? ... THANK YOU CPF FOR YOUR GENEROSITY*



Owen said:


> I hope the other battery carrier that didn't make it into the pic made it into the package!
> Thanks for doing this, Robert:thumbsup:



Hi Owen,

In the picture, the AA holder is inside of the pouch and the other green CR123 holder is right behind the orange one, but it difficult to see in the picture. Is this what you were referring to?

Thanks,
Robert


----------



## RobertM (Nov 19, 2009)

*Re: What light to send to a US soldier in Iraq? ... THANK YOU CPF FOR YOUR GENEROSITY*

First, a big THANK YOU to everyone on CPF who donated and to our supporting vendors who donated as well! The generosity of the CPF community is absolutely amazing. lovecpf

Yesterday evening, my fiancée and I had the pleasure of spending time with the soldier and his family and presented him with all of the excellent donations from CPF. They were very grateful for all that we have done for them. He seemed quite intrigued with his G2 and FM35 red filter and after playing with it for a bit, immediately put it in his backpack. 


Here is the final list of all the donors and what he or she donated:
*scout24*: Zebralight H30, $25
*tekguy*: $20
*Vesper*: $20
*Owen*: Gerber Infinity Ultra, Maxpedition Volta
*Monocrom*: Inova X1 (v.4)
*bullfrog*: SureFire G2, 8x Titanium Innovations CR123 batteries
*96bravo*: $25
*ElectronGuru* and *Moddoo*: 100x SureFire SF123 batteries
*anonymous French cop*: $20

*OpticsHQ.com*: TLS Cree Q5 LED Drop-in
*Gene Malkoff* / *MalkoffDevices.com*: Malkoff M60WL LED Drop-in
*MattK* / *Batteryjunction.com*: 40x Titanium Innovations LED keychain lights


Here is the final list of all the equipment that was given to the soldier to take back to Iraq:
(2) SureFire G2 flashlights
(1) Zebralight H30 headlamp
(1) Inova X1 flashlight
(1) Gerber Infinity Ultra flashlight
(1) SureFire FM35 red filter
(1) SureFire Z33 lanyard
(1) Malkoff M60WL LED drop-in
(1) TLS Cree Q5 LED drop-in
(88) SureFire SF123 batteries 8x6 10x4
(8) Titanium Innovations CR123 batteries
(12) Energizer e2 AA lithium batteries
(12) Rayovac AA alkaline batteries
(1) Maxpedition Volta battery carrier
(14) Titanium Innovations LED keychain lights (Black body/White LED)
(5) Titanium Innovations LED keychain lights (Clear body/White LED)
(40) Titanium Innovations LED keychain lights (Green body/White LED)
(14) Titanium Innovations LED keychain lights (Red body/Red LED)
(5) Titanium Innovations LED keychain lights (Green body/Green LED)





By my rough estimates, the new retail value of everything donated is over *$600*! 

The two lists differ slightly due to three things:
First, per ElectronGuru's suggestion, I sold 24 of the SF123 cells that he and Moddoo donated in order to fund some addition purchases.
Second, a few of the LED keychain lights shipped with dead batteries (I did check each and every one, LOL). I swapped some fresh coin cells out of some freebie lights I've accumulated, but was not able to get some for absolutely all of them in time. I think they still have more than enough LED keychain lights! 
Finally, other items were purchased with the help of CPF's monetary donations.

In addition to checking all of the keychain light for function, I individually checked every CR123 that was given to him through my battery testing setup using my Fluke DMM. Every single CR123 was good! 

I emailed the solider and his mother (my coworker) with the URL to this thread so they can see how everything came to be.


Again, thank you to everyone who donated! I really appreciate it and so does the soldier and his family. Hopefully our work and donations will help the soliders get the job done and return safely.

Thank you,
Robert


----------



## Owen (Nov 19, 2009)

*Re: What light to send to a US soldier in Iraq? ... THANK YOU CPF FOR YOUR GENEROSITY*



RobertM said:


> Hi Owen,
> 
> In the picture, the AA holder is inside of the pouch and the other green CR123 holder is right behind the orange one, but it difficult to see in the picture. Is this what you were referring to?
> 
> ...


Yes. 123s will fit in that AA holder, too.
Thanks again, Robert.


----------



## RobertM (Nov 20, 2009)

*Re: What light to send to a US soldier in Iraq? ... THANK YOU CPF FOR YOUR GENEROSITY*



Owen said:


> Yes. 123s will fit in that AA holder, too.
> Thanks again, Robert.



I have to admit, I had not heard of the Maxpedition Volta prior to you donating it, but it is definitely a cool battery holder! I'm sure he will find it useful. 

-Robert


----------



## divine (Nov 20, 2009)

I was wondering who gave away the malkoff, those are practically like gold around here.


----------



## bullfrog (Nov 20, 2009)

divine said:


> I was wondering who gave away the malkoff, those are practically like gold around here.



I believe it was direct from Gene and Cathy themselves 

lovecpf


----------



## RobertM (Nov 22, 2009)

bullfrog said:


> I believe it was direct from Gene and Cathy themselves
> 
> lovecpf



You are correct. ElectronGuru spoke with Gene about what we were doing here and Gene decided that he wanted to donate a drop-in. Through PM, ElectronGuru and I decided that a M60WL would be the best for the soldier with using a Nitrolon light. Gene shipped it to ElectronGuru, and then he shipped it to me. It was definitely very generous of them to donate the drop-in! 

-Robert


----------



## Kevin1322 (Nov 22, 2009)

:twothumbsAwesome! Thanks for heading this up Robert!:twothumbs


----------

